# 45Deg Lock Miter



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Got my bit in the mail earlier this week. Tonight was the first time that I had a chance to try it out. I bit tricky to setup. that is for sure. I was trying with some cedar that I had around and thought that I had things setup but when I tried it seemed my fence was a bit too far back, and an out a 1/2-1/4 mm. Now I know for next time. I Searched for some suggestions on setting up the bit so I wa not stumbling in the dark so much but this is the first time that I have done any joinery with a router. Good times.
This bit opens some new ideas for accomplishing projects that I am quire excited about.


----------



## Jclaude (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi, Arkusm,
I got mine some time ago and never took time to try it yet. I'm making a new router fence with micro adjustment to face the issue. 
I am wandering if deciding once for all to use a single wood thickness for all the projects is not the answer. 
Once the height and fence adjusted you route a pair of reference pieces you can reuse as adjustment shim next time you have to set up your table.
Jean Claude


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

arkusm said:


> Got my bit in the mail earlier this week. Tonight was the first time that I had a chance to try it out. I bit tricky to setup. that is for sure. I was trying with some cedar that I had around and thought that I had things setup but when I tried it seemed my fence was a bit too far back, and an out a 1/2-1/4 mm. Now I know for next time. I Searched for some suggestions on setting up the bit so I wa not stumbling in the dark so much but this is the first time that I have done any joinery with a router. Good times.
> This bit opens some new ideas for accomplishing projects that I am quire excited about.


Once the technique of setting up "clicks" in your mind, it becomes an easy process. Once correct, save a sample for each thickness of wood that you set up for.


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks guys, a reference block would be helpful for sure.
I need to build a decent router table and allow for some adjustments because my setup is really difficult at the moment... it involves clamps and hammers!! LOL.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Check out #53817 from Rockler. Or, make your own out of UHMW.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Here's a bit-setting jig I picked up that works for quite a few difficult bits, at BJ's recommendation. So far I've only used it for raised panels but it set it dead-on, first time. <Thanks, BJ!>

Sommerfelds Easy Set Up Jig-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

*From this page:
Jesada's Lock Miter Bit Instructions
*​*
TIP:* The secret to success with the Lock Miter Bit is to make sure the centerline of your workpiece is aligned to the midpoint of the lock miter profile. Make a test cut first. Minute adjustments may be necessary. Make sure distances are equal to ensure proper centering.


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Everyone is very helpful thanks for the tips! I will check out the setup jigs.
Cheers All!

Mark


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

This might help too.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM26-29lockmtr0911.pdf


----------



## arkusm (Apr 29, 2010)

Hamlin that PDF from MLCS is great, thanks.


----------

